# Sonderzeichen im Konqueror

## Mr. Anderson

Der Konqueror zeigt mir spezielle Zeichen wie Symbole für Relationen nicht an. Der Firefox kann das. Woran liegt es? Wie behebe ich es? Ich vermute, dass ich ihm irgendwie bestimmte Fonts bekannt machen muss. Aber welche? Und wo?

Ein Beispiel, wo stellenweise nur Kästchen anstelle von den richtigen Symbolen angezeigt werden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verteilungsfunktion

----------

## momonster

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Ein Beispiel, wo stellenweise nur Kästchen anstelle von den richtigen Symbolen angezeigt werden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verteilungsfunktion

 

Ich habe mir die Seite angeschaut, die Funktionen sind Grafiken, sollten also unabhängig vom Zeichensatz angezeigt werden.

Ein Zeichensatz der (fast) alles kann ist media-fonts/dejavu.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Danke, ich meine aber nicht die Grafiken, sondern:

F(x) = P(X≤x)     (xKästchenR)

Fonts installiert habe ich in der Vergangenheit viele. Hat nicht geholfen. An sich müsste ja alles Nötige schon installiert sein. Im Firefox funktioniert es ja. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich das konfiguriere.  :Smile: 

----------

## momonster

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Danke, ich meine aber nicht die Grafiken, sondern:
> 
> F(x) = P(X≤x)     (xKästchenR)

 

Damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden; meinst du das hier? Das wäre bei mir eine Grafik.   :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *momonster wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Danke, ich meine aber nicht die Grafiken, sondern:
> 
> F(x) = P(X≤x)     (xKästchenR) 
> 
> Damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden; meinst du das hier? Das wäre bei mir eine Grafik.  

 

Nein, das meine ich nicht. Die Grafik wird bei mir korrekt angezeigt.

----------

## UTgamer

Auf dieser Seite sind aber alle mathematischen Zeichen PNG-Grafiken.  :Wink: 

Und wenn du auf dieser Seite Probleme hast, kann es nicht am Font liegen. Dann hast du ein Problem mit PNG-Grafiken.

Wenn du jetzt sagt diese Seite selbst funktioniert schon, aber nicht eine die du selbst erstellen möchtest ist dies eine andere Gegebenheit als das was wir oben heraus verstehen.

Und da es sehr kleine Grafiken sind könnte ein Werbeblocker für deinen Konqueror das ein oder andere Bild bannen, weil es evtl. die gleichen Maße wie ein Standartbanner hat. Unter Adblock für Mozillabrowser hab ich das schon gehabt.

----------

## franzf

Bei mir im Konqueror gibts trotz jetz eingestelltem Font "Dejavu" ein Zeichen, welches nicht dargstellt werden will. Firefox machts aber:

Ganz unten bei Einzelnachweise, direkt vorm Namen der Pfeil nach oben.

Da kommt im Konqui nur ein Kästchen. Ist mir aber recht wurscht, da ich sonst sehr zufrieden bin  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## UTgamer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bei mir im Konqueror gibts trotz jetz eingestelltem Font "Dejavu" ein Zeichen, welches nicht dargstellt werden will. Firefox machts aber:
> 
> Ganz unten bei Einzelnachweise, direkt vorm Namen der Pfeil nach oben.
> 
> Da kommt im Konqui nur ein Kästchen. Ist mir aber recht wurscht, da ich sonst sehr zufrieden bin 
> ...

 

In meinem Konqueror (3.5.5 mit Schrift Arial 12) wird die Seite bis auf genau deine Anmerkung genauso wie in meinem Seamonkey angezeigt. Statt der Pfeile dort habe ich die Kästchen. Die Grafiken haben keine Probleme.

----------

## momonster

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bei mir im Konqueror gibts trotz jetz eingestelltem Font "Dejavu" ein Zeichen, welches nicht dargstellt werden will. Firefox machts aber:
> 
> Ganz unten bei Einzelnachweise, direkt vorm Namen der Pfeil nach oben.
> 
> Da kommt im Konqui nur ein Kästchen.

 

Hmm, ich habe mit Dejavu im Konqueror einen Pfeil nach oben (media-fonts/dejavu-2.18 )

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Auf dieser Seite sind aber alle mathematischen Zeichen PNG-Grafiken. 
> 
> Und wenn du auf dieser Seite Probleme hast, kann es nicht am Font liegen. Dann hast du ein Problem mit PNG-Grafiken.

 

Wo sind die PNGs in

 *Quote:*   

> <p>Auf einem <a href="/wiki/Wahrscheinlichkeitsraum" title="Wahrscheinlichkeitsraum">Wahrscheinlichkeitsraum</a> <span class="texhtml">(Î©,Î£,<i>P</i>)</span> wird die Verteilungsfunktion einer <a href="/wiki/Zufallsvariable#Reelle_Zufallsvariable" title="Zufallsvariable">reellen Zufallsvariablen</a> <span class="texhtml"><i>X</i>: Î©â<b>R</b></span>

 

 *Quote:*   

> <p>Jede Verteilungsfunktion <span class="texhtml"><i>F</i>:<b>R</b>â[0,1]</span> hat folgende Eigenschaften:</p>
> 
> <ol>

 

 *Quote:*   

> <dd><span class="texhtml"><i>F</i>(<i>x</i>) = <i>P</i>(<i>X</i>â€<i>x</i>)</span>     (<span class="texhtml"><i>x</i>â<b>R</b></span>)</dd>
> 
> <dd><span class="texhtml">= <i>F</i><sub><i>X</i></sub>(<i>x</i>) = <i>P</i>(ÏâÎ© |  <i>X</i>(Ï)â€<i>x</i>)</span></dd>

 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bei mir im Konqueror gibts trotz jetz eingestelltem Font "Dejavu" ein Zeichen, welches nicht dargstellt werden will.

 

Wo hast Du das eingestellt?

----------

## momonster

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Wo sind die PNGs in
> 
>  *Quote:*   <p>Auf einem <a href="/wiki/Wahrscheinlichkeitsraum" title="Wahrscheinlichkeitsraum">Wahrscheinlichkeitsraum</a> <span class="texhtml">(Î©,Î£,<i>P</i>)</span> wird die Verteilungsfunktion einer <a href="/wiki/Zufallsvariable#Reelle_Zufallsvariable" title="Zufallsvariable">reellen Zufallsvariablen</a> <span class="texhtml"><i>X</i>: Î©â<b>R</b></span> 

 

Hmm, sieht bei mir so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> <p>Auf einem <a href="/wiki/Wahrscheinlichkeitsraum" title="Wahrscheinlichkeitsraum">Wahrscheinlichkeitsraum</a> <span class="texhtml">(Ω,Σ,<i>P</i>)</span> wird die Verteilungsfunktion einer <a href="/wiki/Zufallsvariable#Reelle_Zufallsvariable" title="Zufallsvariable">reellen Zufallsvariablen</a> <img class='tex' src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/3/f/9/3f9c97c6668137d65b21cd96bdc0230e.png" alt="X: \ \Omega \longrightarrow \R" /> meist als diejenige Funktion definiert, die angibt, mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Zufallsvariable einen Wert kleiner oder gleich <span class="texhtml"><i>x</i></span> annimmt:<sup id="_ref-0" class="reference"><a href="#_note-0" title="">[1]</a></sup></p>

 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bei mir im Konqueror gibts trotz jetz eingestelltem Font "Dejavu" ein Zeichen, welches nicht dargstellt werden will.

 

Wo hast Du das eingestellt?

Konqueror -> Einstellungen -> Konqueror einrichten -> Schriftarten

----------

## momonster

Ha, ich habs, wenn man bei Wikipedia angemeldet ist kann man die Darstellung so einstellen das TeX in html und nicht als png dargestellt wird.

Dann hab ich das fehlende Zeichen auch ...

Edit: habe gerade mit dem Konqueror rumgespielt, in einer von mir auf die rasche erstellten HTML-Seite ist er durchaus in der Lage alle Zeichen anzuzeigen. (einfach aus der Wikipediaseite rauskopiert).

Scheinbar mag er einfach nur Wikipedia nicht?   :Confused: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wikipedia wird immer komplizierter ^^

 *Quote:*   

> Konqueror -> Einstellungen -> Konqueror einrichten -> Schriftarten

 

Hm, ok. Danke. Gab es aber nicht die Möglichkeit alles bei Standardschrift zu belassen und fehlende Zeichen werden aus einer anderen genommen? Ich mein: wie wäre es sonst möglich, japanische, chinesische oder koreanische Schriftzeichen darzustellen? (Ich bin, was Fonts angeht, ein Laie)

----------

